# Fishing Tip # 957 Glue Handling Tip



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The next time you open a tube of RTV, Glue or 5700 compound, smear some Vaseline into the threads and down the top the tube then screw the cap on and off a few times before puncturing the tube seal. This makes clean up easier and no stuck cap.

Spend a few seconds with this process at the get-go and you will save lots of time down the line with clean-up and stuck caps.

I use lots of RTV Silicone and GOOP in my fly tying. Vaseline saves me a lot of headaches. Everybody knows what a pain in the +++ a used tube of 5700 compound can be. The vaseline seals the top better so the tube last longer. Just wipe the top of the tube after each use. Residual vaseline in the cap keeps it from sticking.


----------

